# Problema con il caricamento automatico dei moduli [Risolto]

## d3vah

Salve a tutti,

vi espongo brevemente il mio problema:

credo in seguito ad un emerge -u world praticamente il pc non mi carica più automaticamente i modulini del kernel. Prima di ciò non avevo nessuno modulo in modules.autoload perchè tutte le periferiche (nvidia, usb) venivano caricati appena richiesti dei programmi. Il risultato è che avevo un kernel con molta roba caricata come modulo e la compatibilità era a palla con qualsiasi periferica perchè caricava il modulo giusto al momento giusto

es. Joystick: non sapevo cona abilitare nel kernel (modello) e ho messo tutto come M e funzionava.

Ma tornado al presente:

Ora non mi va più nulla, fotocamera, e altre periferiche.

Credo sia il devfs ma non ho toccato nulla.

Qualche idea/cosiglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad andare in /usr/src/linux e ridare il comando

```
# make modules_install
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sei passato dal kernel 2.4 al 2.6?

se usi il 2.45 devi avere modutils, se usi il 2.6 module-init-tools.

Inoltre controlla quale baselayout hai

----------

## d3vah

1. Ho gia provato a ricompilare il kernel ma nulla

2. Uso ul 2.6 da diversi mese e se non ricordo lame devo aver aggiornato baselayout con un emerge world infatti:

genlop -l

```

     Wed Feb 11 03:17:03 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13

     Thu Feb 12 02:43:29 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13

     Fri Apr 16 01:44:50 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.10

     Fri Apr 16 09:43:34 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.11

     Fri May  7 15:58:19 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12

     Sat May  8 11:58:05 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.12

     Thu Jun  3 19:49:04 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4

     Sun Jun  6 12:28:22 2004 --> sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r1

```

cosa può aver causato il problema?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

posta qualche info sull'output, messaggi vari, debug, ecc

----------

## d3vah

output di cosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> output di cosa?

 

Dei messaggi di errore di qualche log che possa dire qualcosa al riguardo.

----------

## motaboy

Da quello che ho capito il "modprobe" a mano funziona?

Perciò non dovrebbe essere questo ma comunque controlla di avere installato le module-init-tools o per sicurezza riemergile perchè capita che il portage vuole reinstallarti le modutils se vengono aggiornate e per caso le hai ancora nel "world" file.

Inoltre hotplug è installato correttamente? visto che è lui che si occupa di caricare i moduli per le periferiche trovate all'avvio e dopo.

Bye!

----------

## d3vah

Ma errori veri e propri non ce ne sono, nel senso che la fotocamera da come errore che non può accedere al dispositivo perchè non è attivo nessu module come quello dei disk scsi ecc. Il punto è che se carico i moduli a mano poi le cose vanno (vedi kde che devo lanciare un modprobe nvidia) quindi funzionerebbe teoricamente tutto, solo che non so i moduli che ogni periferica usa essendo abituato al caricamento automatico.

La domanda credo sia

chi/cosa si occupa di caricare in moduli dinamicamente? devfs? ho sentito parlare di udev... fa lo stesso?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

forse ti riferisci a hotplug. se le periferiche di cui parli sono usb, e hai compilato i moduli usb uhci ehci ohci e hid come moduli, prima di caricare HOTPLUG devi alzare i moduli,mettendoli in modules.autoload.d.

----------

## motaboy

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> forse ti riferisci a hotplug. se le periferiche di cui parli sono usb, e hai compilato i moduli usb uhci ehci ohci e hid come moduli, prima di caricare HOTPLUG devi alzare i moduli,mettendoli in modules.autoload.d.

 

Perchè? Ci pensa hotplug a caricarli.

----------

## d3vah

Non lo so se è hotplug ma il caricamento automatico è riferito anche ai moduli come nvidia che non centrano nulla con l'usb e ho sempre avuto modules.autoload vuoto.

Ragazzi che dirvi mi funzionava tutto da diversi mesi la situazione è snervante...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   forse ti riferisci a hotplug. se le periferiche di cui parli sono usb, e hai compilato i moduli usb uhci ehci ohci e hid come moduli, prima di caricare HOTPLUG devi alzare i moduli,mettendoli in modules.autoload.d. 
> 
> Perchè? Ci pensa hotplug a caricarli.

 

parlo del sottosistema usb stesso, non dei moduli usb che vengono caricati dopo da hotplug

----------

## creche

Se usi devfs (deprecato su 2.6) ci pensa lui stesso a caricare i moduli e a  creare i devices, hotplug è una cosa a  se stante. Sul 2.6 teoricamente dovremmo usare udev inseme ad hotplug:

```

rc-update del hotplug

rc-update add hotplug boot

```

----------

## motaboy

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   forse ti riferisci a hotplug. se le periferiche di cui parli sono usb, e hai compilato i moduli usb uhci ehci ohci e hid come moduli, prima di caricare HOTPLUG devi alzare i moduli,mettendoli in modules.autoload.d. 
> 
> Perchè? Ci pensa hotplug a caricarli. 
> 
> parlo del sottosistema usb stesso, non dei moduli usb che vengono caricati dopo da hotplug

 

Se tu indenti uhci-hcd, ohci-hdc ed ehci-hcd ci pensa hotplug appunto. Infatti te li carica sempre tutti per il fatto che in /lib/modules/`uname- r`/modules.pcimap sono definiti gli id come "any" ossia vengono sempre caricati.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

questo non lo sapevo, evidentemente e' una modifica recente, tempo fa quando guardai gli script di init di hotplug non lo faceva.

grazie per avermelo fatto presente  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Credo che abbiano messo "any" (0xFFFFFFFF) per il fatto che probabilmente esistono cosi tanti chipset USB con ID differenti e per evitare che non vengano caricati preferiscono caricarli sempre.

Infatti se faccio "lsmod" vedo che hotplug mi ha anche caricato l'ohci_hcd nonostante io non abbia un chipset ohci.

----------

## creche

al limite questo è un bug

----------

## motaboy

Allora è un bug del kernel. Visto che gli ID vengono esportati proprio dai moduli del kernel con la macro MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE. Se guardi i sorgenti del kerne vedrai che è proprio una cosa volontaria e credo che il motivo sia quello espresso sopra. Hanno già troppi bug coi moduli stessi per preoccuparsi anche di problemi di caricamento   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## d3vah

Ragazzi dopo varie ricompilazione del kernel rifunziona tutto come si deve...

non ho la più pallida idea di cosa abbia fatto per aggiustare il tutto ma cmq meglio cosi.

Vi ringrazio a tutti per la disponibilità

----------

